# Pocket watch



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pocket watch*


View Advert


Been looking for a while.

If any members have anything they are looking to sell I'd be interested.

Key is something which; works, could be silver or gold filled. Should have a pretty movement, ideally no imperfections to the face or engravings to the case, would prefer original glass as opposed to acrylic. This said I'm pretty open to what you have. Will pay up-to £200 for the right watch. Maybe a little more if it's righter  Must be from an established/ trusted member.

I've never sold a watch so it will be a keeper.




*Advertiser*




wrenny1969



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

